# Hello to all...



## noanswer (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, so I'm from Ireland living with my Italian girlfriend here near Belfast and I guess due to the current economical climate it looks like it could be more beneficial to move over to Italy near her family. Milan is the destination and it'll be an October move if it actually comes to it.

I'm hoping other people from the UK who are living in the north of Italy (Milan in particular) could give me an idea of the quality of life/living costs in relation to the areas of the city.

More posts to follow.....

Chat to ya later


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Welcome to t he forum.
I have moved this post to the Italy forum where you are more likely to get a response from expats in Italy.

Veronica


----------

